# Sexpartnerclub.net Abzocke oder nicht?



## Cuba-Libre (29 Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

habe dieses Forum leider erst heute entdeckt, aber bin jetzt schon mal froh
das es euch gibt. Hab dadurch schon mal viel erfahren.
Also ich habe mich blöderweise bei sexpartnerclub.net angemeldet und nun eine
Rechnung von 105,74 € bekommen. Ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob man sich
nirgendwo mehr im I-net anmelden kann ohne das man Abgezockt wird..

Ich habe nun der Mahnung per Mail wiedersprochen. Reicht das? Zahlen werde ich
natürlich nicht, da kann kommen was wolle. Meinen Namen sieht mand ort ja öffentlich
bei sexpartnerclub.net und die Mahnung kann mir jeder Heini schicken der grad nix
zu tun hat! Seh ich das so richtig das das so passiert ist? Oder muss ich mir ernsthaft
gedanken machen? Wäre nett, wenn sich hier mal jemand äussert und mir hilft...

In Zukunft werde ich mich nirgends mehr anmelden ohne mich vorher genauestens
über die Seite zu informieren... ist ja schrecklich!!

Liebe Grüße
Cuba-Libre


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2012)

Googel mal nach Jadorra+Luxemburg


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

http://www.google.de/search?num=100&hl=de&site=&source=hp&q=marvelo+jadorra
Marvelo & Jadorra - anderer Übertragungsweg (Smartphone  hier: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/abo-falle-marvelo-media-s-r-l-youporn-mobile-de.39560/ )

"Also ich habe mich blöderweise bei sexpartnerclub.net angemeldet und nun eine
Rechnung von 105,74 € bekommen."

Rechnung auf welchem Wege?
Ansonsten: Googlen, da gibt's schon viel zu lesen. Wenn noch Fragen sind, wieder melden.
Fakerechnungen per Mail gibt es, könnte aber auch anders sein...


----------



## Cuba-Libre (29 Juli 2012)

Rechnung kam per Post von Diagonal Inkasso GmbH weil ich mich um so und so viel Uhr bei diesem Flirtportal angemeldet habe und sich für einen kostenpflichtigen
Dienst in Form eines Abonnements bzw. den Erwerb von Coins entschieden. (Die wissen also gar nicht was?? Komisch)

Vorallem habe ich mich für nix entschieden, lediglich angemeldet. Und selbst wenn ich was bestellt hätte dann sicherlich nicht für 105,74€ ...für so einen Dienst


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2012)

Wieso gibst Du dort Deine Realdaten an wenn Du nur gucken willst?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

Die behaupten das Gegenteil ("wenn kostenpflichtig angemeldet wird, wird deutlich darauf hingewiesen"). Wer muß jetzt 'was beweisen? Der, der etwas fordert, oder?



> Ich frage mich mittlerweile, ob man sich
> nirgendwo mehr im I-net anmelden kann ohne das man Abgezockt wird..


Hier beispielsweise.


----------



## Cuba-Libre (29 Juli 2012)

Gute Frage warum ich meine Realdaten angegeben habe. Keine Ahnung.
Habe es ja anschließend nicht mal genutzt ...

Und ja, bin gespannt was Diagonal Inkasso dazu sagt... widerrufen habe ich ja erstmal und dann werde ich nix weiter machen
ausser auf den gelben Brief warten!

Die haben mir ja eine automatisierte Mail geschrieben das sie es erhalten haben...
reicht das aus?? Damit haben sie ja schon zugesagt dass sie meinen Wiederruf bekommen haben!!


----------



## Hippo (29 Juli 2012)

Ich würde mal sagen Du hast Dich dort ganz klar kostenpflichtig für eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft angemeldet. Und dann gehts zur Auswahl Kreditkarte oder Bankeinzug. Und erst dort werden die persönlichen Daten abgefragt die ermöglichen Dir eine Mahnung per Post zu schicken.
Der Preis steht ganz deutlich dran. So leid es mir tut, soweit bisher eine klare Sache. Auch wenns eine kleine Schweinchenseite ist.
Wann hast Du Dich denn dort angemeldet?


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 Juli 2012)

Danke hippo. No woman no neugierige Blicke? 


Hippo schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen Du hast Dich dort ganz klar kostenpflichtig für eine Premium-Mitgliedschaft angemeldet.


Ich würde mal sagen, dass eine solche Rechnung nur ausgelöst wird, wenn jemand hier die Daten dessen eingibt, der die Rechnung erhält. Mehr kann man eigentlich nicht dazu sagen, oder hast Du eine kleine Glaskugel zu Hause? Im Ernst: Da steht der Preis, insofern ist es keine klassische Aboabzocke (zumindest nicht das, was Du uns hier zeigst).
Dass es eine Schweinchenseite ist, wissen wir. Und die Schweinchen könnten ja durchaus auf beiden Seiten sitzen. Wäre doch denkbar.


> Abzocke oder nicht?


hmm. Eher nein. Das schließt Unregelmäßigkeiten nicht aus - aber das gilt für die meisten Zahlungsvorgänge. 


> die Mahnung kann mir jeder Heini schicken der grad nix
> zu tun hat!


Das ist im Prinzip richtig. Aber vielleicht ja auch wieder nicht. Das kannst nur Du wissen.


----------



## Cuba-Libre (30 Juli 2012)

Hey.

das war am 26.06.2012 wo ich mich angemeldet habe angeblich um 04:20 Uhr (was schon mal nicht stimmen kann)
da ich um diese Uhrzeit unter der Woche noch NIE wach war!!

Ich habe dort auch nie meine Kontodaten angegeben oder kostenpflichtig etwas bestellt?? Bin ich jetzt blöd?
Oder war ich unter Drogen? Ich habe keine Ahnung wüsste jedenfalls nicht das ich welche nehme. Jedenfalls haben die sicherlich nicht meine Bankdaten und ich
kann mich nicht erinnern das ich da etwas bestellt hätte. keine Gold oder Silberedition oder sonst was.

Hmm..beziehungsweise erst recht nicht für 105,74€ wie kommen die dann zustande??das höchste ist dort 99.90 und @Aka-Aka ich habe eine Freundin.
Und Diagonal Inkasso ist berühmt für ihre Abzocke... wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen??


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 Juli 2012)

> @Aka-Aka ich habe eine Freundin.


Mit "no woman no neugierige Blicke" meinte ich Hippo (weil er eben mal kurz auf die Seite schauen konnte) 

zur Sache:
Ich schrieb ja schon: "Das kannst nur du wissen".
"wie soll ich jetzt vorgehen?" - google einfach mal nach unberechtigte Forderung


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2012)

Gut, die Variante daß ein "Guter Freund" die Daten eingegeben hat wäre schon möglich, aber er sagt ja selber daß er sich angemeldet hat.
Dann hätte dieser Dritte ja auch seine Zugangsdaten haben müssen. Schon etwas mysteriös das ganze.


----------



## Cuba-Libre (30 Juli 2012)

Also angemeldet habe ich mich ja. Aber die Uhrzeit stimmt schon mal nicht. Und ich habe nicht WISSENTLICH ein Abo abgeschlossen.
Geschweige denn einer so dubiosen Seite meine Kreditkarten-Daten gegeben.
Und vorallem ist nirgendwo dieser Preis von 105,74€ zu sehen. Wo kommt der also dann her? Ausgedacht?


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2012)

Scan mal die Mahnung und stell sie hier ein.
Anonymisieren nicht vergessen.
Oder scanne sie und schicks mir per PN (Unterhaltung) zu. Dann erledige ich das


----------



## Cuba-Libre (30 Juli 2012)

Bin erstmal Bett diese nacht werde ich bestimmt nicht ruhig schlafen...
Stell sie dann morgen rein oder schick sie dir je nach dem.
Danke schon mal...


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juli 2012)

Cuba-Libre schrieb:


> ...die Uhrzeit stimmt schon mal nicht.


Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher. Es gibt zwei Anmeldezeiten, nämlich die mit der Eingabe der eMailasdresse und die zum Upgrade der Premiummitgliedschaft.



Cuba-Libre schrieb:


> Geschweige denn einer so dubiosen Seite meine Kreditkarten-Daten gegeben.


Vielleicht war es doch das Lastschriftverfahren?



Cuba-Libre schrieb:


> Und vorallem ist nirgendwo dieser Preis von 105,74€ zu sehen. Wo kommt der also dann her? Ausgedacht?


Siehe den Screenshot zuvor. Dort wählt man das passende Paket aus und kauft "Coins".

Übrigens, wir haben hier schon mehrere Threads zum Anbieter Jadorra:

_Inkassobüro Atriga_
_Kündigung des Abos bei flirtfair.de_
_Mahnung Atriga Inkasso_


----------



## Nanni (30 Juli 2012)

Cuba-Libre schrieb:


> Und vorallem ist nirgendwo dieser Preis von 105,74€ zu sehen.


 
Das Inkassobüro will schließlich auch Geld verdienen.


----------



## Ruebezahl33 (30 Juli 2012)

Guten Tag liebe Foris.
Auch ich bräuchte mal Euren Rat. Bei mir verhält es sich allerdings ein wenig anders. Ich Schweinchen habe die Schweinchenseite flirtfair.net (Betreiber Jadorra S.á.r.l. Luxemburg) besucht und mich anfang Juni dazu entschlossen, ein Silberpaket für 29,90 EUR/ 30 Tage abzuschliessen. Die 29,90 EUR wurden per Lastschrift von meinem Konto gebucht. Soweit so gut. Ausser Spesen nichts gewesen.  Gibt es da überhaupt reale Frauen? Als ich noch kein Silberpaket hatte, gab es dutzende Nachrichten von Damen. Alsi ich zurück schrieb, kam nie eine Antwort. Mitte Juli kontrollierte ich meine Kontoauszüge und sah, daß Flirtfair.net /Jadorra erneut 29,90 EUR abgebucht hatte. Ich habe zunächst erstmal die Lastschrift rückgängig gemacht und sofort die Kündigung und unwiderrufliche Löschung  "meines Abos und Profils" gefordert. Habe die Kündigung als Einschreibebrief nach Luxemburg geschickt. Nach 3 Tagen kam eine E-Mail von Flirt Fair mein Abo sei gekündigt. Mein Profil war auch gelöscht, bzw konnte ich mich nicht mehr einloggen ( Fehlermeldung: Ausstehender Betrag).

Am Freitag kam nun ein Brief/ Mahnung vom Inkasso Unternehmen Diagonal Inkasso GmbH/ Bremer Str. 11/21244 Buchholz.
Hauptforderung: 29,90 EUR
Zinsen: 0,24 EUR
Gläubigerkosten: 0,00 EUR
Inkassokosten: 32,13 EUR
Auslagenpauschale: 24,99 EUR
verauslagte Kosten: 8,50 EUR
Zahlunsgrückstand: 95,76 EUR

Erst jetzt habe ich bei flirtfair gesehen, daß beim Kauf dieses Silberpakets 30Tage= 29,90 EUR ganz unten folgendes steht:

_*Hinweis Abo:* _

_ Sind Sie zufrieden, so müssen Sie nichts weiter tun. Ihre Mitgliedschaft verlängert sich automatisch um die von Ihnen gewählte Laufzeit und den angegebenen Gesamtpreis. Somit können Sie jederzeit Nachrichten verschicken und alle Vorteile weiterhin geniessen. _
_ Selbstverständlich können Sie Ihre Mitgliedschaft vor Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit jederzeit innerhalb der Kündigungsfrist (bis zehn Tage vor Ablauf der Vertragslaufzeit) entsprechend unserer AGB kündigen. Alle Preise enthalten die gesetzlich gültige Mehrwertsteuer. _
Gut das ist dann wohl mein Fehler/Pech.

Ich wäre ja durchaus bereit, für meine Doofheit die EUR 29,90 Jadorra/Flirt Fair zu überweisen, aber bei EUR 95,76 bekomme ich Bauchschmerzen.

Nun meine Fragen:

1. Ist diese Forderung in dieser Höhe gerechtfertigt?
2. Wenn ich einmalig für 30 Tage = EUR 29,90 der Lastschrift von meinem Konto zugestimmt habe, gilt auch meine Genehmigung für weitere Lastschriftabbuchungen durch flirtfair?
3. Ist hier ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen? Ich habe weder eine Rechnung für die 2. Abbuchung bekommen, noch habe ich mein Einverständis dafür gegeben, daß die von meinem Konto das 2.mal abbuchen dürfen.

Zahlungsziel ist nun der 03.08.2012. Ansonsten wird ein gerichtliches Mahnverfahren gegen mich eingeleitet.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Gruss Rübezahl


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2012)

aus den AGB schrieb:
			
		

> *(5) Der Vertrag ist unbefristet und endet nach Artikel 6.*
> (6) Kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften verlängern sich am Ende der Laufzeit jeweils automatisch um den *hierfür im Bestellprozess vereinbarten Zeitraum bzw., wenn kein anderer Verlängerungszeitraum vereinbart ist, um die ursprüngliche Laufzeit*, wenn sie nicht vor Ablauf form- und fristgerecht gekündigt wurden.
> 
> *Artikel 11 Kommunikation zwischen Mitgliedern*
> *Dem Kunden ist bekannt, dass Jadorra S.à.r.l. zur Animation und Unterhaltung mit anderen Mitgliedern professionelle Animateure und Operator einsetzt, die im System nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet werden. Diese Dienstleistung wird in höchster Qualität betrieben und es sind mit diesen Animateuren keine realen Treffen möglich.* Der Preis für den Versand einer SMS innerhalb des Portals beträgt EURO 1,99. Der Vodafone (D2) bzw. T-Mobile (D1) Anteil beträgt 12 Cent pro Nachricht. Der Preis für den Anruf aus dem deutschen Festnetz beträgt 1,99 Euro / Minute. Mobilfunkpreise sind ggf. abweichend. Der Preis für den Versand von Nachrichten innerhalb des Portals ist für Standardmitglieder nicht möglich und nur für Premiummitglieder im Abopreis enthalten, also ohne zusätzliche Kosten.


 
Zu flirtfair findest Du hier auch noch eine umfangreiche Krankenakte
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/kündigung-des-abos-bei-flirtfair-de.31155/


----------



## Ruebezahl33 (30 Juli 2012)

Danke Hippo! Das heisst im Klartext, ich bin dazu gezwungen die 95,76 an das Inkassobüro zu überweisen?


----------



## Goblin (30 Juli 2012)

Das darf er dir leider nicht sagen da es unerlaubte Rechtsberatung wäre. Lies doch einfach nochmal in Ruhe alles durch,dann kommst du von allein auf die Antwort

Zahlen würde ich eh nur an den Gläubiger selber und nicht an die Inkassoklitsche



> *Dem Kunden ist bekannt, dass Jadorra S.à.r.l. zur Animation und Unterhaltung mit anderen Mitgliedern professionelle Animateure und Operator einsetzt, die im System nicht gesondert gekennzeichnet werden. Diese Dienstleistung wird in höchster Qualität betrieben und es sind mit diesen Animateuren keine realen Treffen möglich*


 
Veräppelt wird man da auch noch. Da kann ich mich auch mit meinen Kumpels unterhalten,is billiger


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (30 Juli 2012)

Ruebezahl33 schrieb:


> Gibt es da überhaupt reale Frauen?


Die Frage ist berechtigt. Das Problem für dich, womöglich wollte dir niemand schrieben.



Ruebezahl33 schrieb:


> 3. Ist hier ein rechtsgültiger Vertrag zustande gekommen? Ich habe weder eine Rechnung für die 2. Abbuchung bekommen, noch habe ich mein Einverständis dafür gegeben, daß die von meinem Konto das 2.mal abbuchen dürfen.


Du hast womöglich das Einverständnis gegeben, kannst es heute nur nicht mehr nachvollziehen. Natürlich wird die Erklärung nur ein Mal abgefragt und nicht jeden Monat neu - sonst könnte ja ein Kunde auf die Idee gebracht werden, zu kündigen.



Ruebezahl33 schrieb:


> 1. Ist diese Forderung in dieser Höhe gerechtfertigt?


Das können wir dir nicht beantworten.


----------



## Ruebezahl33 (30 Juli 2012)

Ich habe jetzt vieles gelesen, aber schlauer bin ich trotzdem nicht geworden.
Erstmal entspannt zurücklegen und alles ignorieren bis irgendwann das Gericht einen gelben Brief schickt , wo dann vielleicht eine Summe von 900 EUR verlangt wird.

Und wie verhält es sich mit der nicht erteilten Einzugsermächtigung? Muss sowas nicht expliziert gefragt werden, ob man vom Konto abbuchen darf?
Nur weil ich meine Kontonummer eingebe, dürfen die doch nicht immer und immer wieder abbuchen?


----------



## Goblin (30 Juli 2012)

> Nur weil ich meine Kontonummer eingebe, dürfen die doch nicht immer und immer wieder abbuchen?


 
Die dürfen so lange wie die Einzugsermächtigung gültig ist. Wenn du keine erteilt hast darf nichts abgebucht werden


----------



## Ruebezahl33 (30 Juli 2012)

Genau das ist die Frage, gebe ich ein Einverständis zur dauerhaften Einzugsermächtigung von meinem Konto, wenn ich einmalig meine Kontonummer+Bankleitzahl und Namen eingebe? Sonst kenne ich das eigentlich so: " Beim Anklicken, ermächtigen Sie uns den monatlichen Mitgliedsbetrag von Ihrem Konto bei der Sparkasse München zum Ende des Montas abzubuchen" Wenn ich dann auf Ja oder akzeptieren klicke, ist das glasklar. So eine zusätzliche Abfrage findet man bei flirtfair nicht.


----------



## jupp11 (30 Juli 2012)

Ruebezahl33 schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Frage, gebe ich ein Einverständis zur dauerhaften Einzugsermächtigung von meinem Konto, wenn ich einmalig meine Kontonummer+Bankleitzahl und Namen eingebe?


http://www.vz-nrw.de/UNIQ134364771713868/link201729A.html


> Seit dem 9. Juli 2012 haben die Banken und Sparkassen ihre Allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen angepasst und so neue Regeln für das Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren eingeführt.* Jede Lastschrift muss jetzt vorab autorisiert werden.* Das geschieht, indem der Verbraucher gegenüber seinem Vertragspartner eine Erklärung mit zwei Aussagen abgibt. Auf der einen Seite erlaubt er durch die Erteilung einer Einzugsermächtigung seinem Vertragspartner (Händler, Energieversorger usw.), Zahlungen vom Konto abzubuchen. Auf der anderen Seite weist er dadurch auch seine Bank an, die Lastschrift einzulösen.


----------



## Hippo (30 Juli 2012)

DAS gilt ab jetzt (bzw 9.7.)
Bei seiner Frage gehts aber erstmal um den Zeitraum vorher.
Und da hat er die Genehmigung erteilt

Aus Deinem Link


> Was Sie als Bankkunde konkret beachten müssen:
> 
> Die Umstellung auf das neue Einzugsermächtigungsverfahren erfolgt automatisch. Sie müssen nichts veranlassen. *Vor allem brauchen Sie bereits bestehende Einzugsermächtigungen nicht anzupassen.*
> Erteilte Einzugsermächtigungen können Sie bis zum Tag vor der Abbuchung widerrufen.
> ...


----------



## Niedersachse (8 August 2012)

Der Grat zwischen (zumindest rein rechtlich) korrekter Forderung (die bezahlt werden muss) und Abzocke ist manchmal recht schmal und für den Laien schwer zu durchschauen.

Bei größeren Summen lohnt sich schon der Weg zum Anwalt. Wer keine Rechtschutzversicherung hat: die anwaltliche Erstberatung ist gar nicht so teuer wie manche denken. Einfach mal vorher beim Anwalt (siehe Telefonbuch) nachfragen. Oftmals zeigen sich Anwälte auch entgegen der landläufigen Meinung sehr kulant und geben hin und wieder auch mal einen kostenlosen Tipp in glasklaren Fällen ab.

Bei kleineren Summen würde ich sagen: bezahlen. Ist halt Lehrgeld. Sorry, aber mal ehrlich: wer darauf immer noch reinfällt, brauch auch mal einen Denkzettel 

Für die Ahnungslosen hier nochmal eine beliebte Masche, die sich ständig wiederholt:

Du (Zielgruppe: männlich, jung, ahnungslos) findest ein Flirtportal im Netz mit ganz tollen Profilen aus deiner Nähe (anhand IP-Adresse vom Anbieter steuerbar). Anmeldung kostenlos, du darfst jetzt in gefakten Profilen stöbern. Das eine oder andere männliche Profil mag sogar echt sein. Tipp: sieh dir mal die Bilder von den Mädels an und überlege, wer so ein Bild von sich online stellen würde... Soweit so gut. Dann bekommst Du in dein Postfach Nachrichten a la "Tanja, die sich nur mal mit dir treffen möchte, um dich bisschen näher kennenzulernen..." usw. Nichts offensichtliches, also kein direktes Sxx-Angebot. Du sollst antworten, einen Treffpunkt o.ä. vorschlagen. Jetzt kommt der Knüller: antworten kannst du nur als "Premium"-Mitglied!! Das kostet natürlich, du musst deine Daten rausrücken und damit haben sie dich eingefangen. Wenn du drauf reinfällst, meldet sich "Tanja" einfach nicht mehr bei dir oder hält dich mit weiteren Mails noch ein wenig bei der Stange, damit dein Abo möglichst lange weiterläuft. Du wirst "Tanja" (vermutlich männlich, 59 Jahre und Callcenter-Agent) nie treffen...

Ich sage dazu einfach: Finger weg! Geh am Wochenende aus und lerne echte Frauen kennen. Deine Chancen sind dabei beträchtlich höher, glaub es. 

Der Niedersachse


----------



## Reducal (12 August 2012)

Niedersachse schrieb:


> Geh am Wochenende aus und lerne echte Frauen kennen. Deine Chancen sind dabei beträchtlich höher, glaub es.


Pauschales Vorurteil - sehr zu empfehlen, der aktuelle "Spiegel Wissen" 2/2012, Thema Singelbörsen.


----------



## gne08 (20 November 2012)

Als ich meinen Kontoauszug vor 3 wochen angeschau habe dachte ich hm 29,90 von webbilling abgebucht hm das kan doch was nicht stimmen...geld zurück geholt und webbilling angeschrieben lt. webbilling hätte ich einen kostenpflichtigen Migliedschaft bei sexpartnerclub.net....

Ja ich habe mich dort angemeldet und zwar in Mai habe dort mal coints gekauft das wars....und seit damals nie wieder aus diese seite gewesen....

Ich hackte bei webbilling weiter wan diese Mitgliedschaft den erstanden sein sollte. antwort von denen ich hätte mit der email adresse (die schon seit ende mai eh nicht mehr exiestiert!! mit der email habe ich mich damals kostenlos bei dieser seite regestriert) mich am 18.07. kostenpflichtig angemeldet. Als ich das gelesen habe lachte ich mal ganz laut den da wohnte ich schon seit 2 Monaten in einer stationäre einrichtung!!!

Lt.webbilling sollte ich strafanzeige erstatten nur so können sie das verlangte geld einstellen!!!

Hat wer von euch auch schon mal erfahrung damit das diese seite einfach ein abo aufgedrückt wird wen man seit monaten nicht mehr auf diese seite anwesend war?? Mit irgendwelchen falsche angaben wie zb. erfundenen datum eines regestrierung?


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2012)

AGB Sexpartnerclub.net schrieb:
			
		

> *(5) Der Vertrag ist unbefristet und endet nach Artikel 6.*
> 
> (6) Kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaften verlängern sich am Ende der Laufzeit jeweils automatisch um den hierfür im Bestellprozess vereinbarten Zeitraum bzw., wenn kein anderer Verlängerungszeitraum vereinbart ist, um die ursprüngliche Laufzeit, wenn sie nicht vor Ablauf form- und fristgerecht gekündigt wurden.
> 
> (7) *Testabomitgliedschaften werden nach Ablauf der Testabolaufzeit automatisch als kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft mit der im Bestellprozess hierfür vereinbarten Laufzeit* bzw., wenn dort keine andere Laufzeit vereinbart ist, mit einer Laufzeit von einem Monat mit jeweils automatischer Verlängerung fortgesetzt, wenn sie nicht vor Ablauf form- und fristgerecht gekündigt wurden.


Ich tackere Deinen Post auch passend an, dort kannst Du dann mal weiterlesen


----------



## gne08 (20 November 2012)

ich glaube du verstehst das nicht? laut denen hätte ich mich im juli kostenpflichtig angemeldet da war ich schon seit 2 monaten in einer Klinik sprich ich habe mich im juli nie angmelden können !!! bzw. regestrieren können hier die email von vorhin:
laut unserer Datenbank haben Sie sich am 18.07.2012 auf der Website members.sexpartnerclub.net angemeldet und einen kostenpflichtigen Service gebucht. Dies sind die Daten, die bei der Anmeldung verwendet wurden:

ich war am 18.07 nicht auf diese seite!!


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2012)

gne08 schrieb:


> ich glaube du verstehst das nicht?


Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden ...



gne08 schrieb:


> ... Ja ich habe mich dort angemeldet *und zwar in Mai* habe dort mal coints gekauft das wars....und seit damals nie wieder aus diese seite gewesen....


 


			
				AGB Sexpartnerclub (Auszug) schrieb:
			
		

> (7) *Testabomitgliedschaften werden nach Ablauf der Testabolaufzeit automatisch als kostenpflichtige Mitgliedschaft mit der im Bestellprozess hierfür vereinbarten Laufzeit* bzw., wenn dort keine andere Laufzeit vereinbart ist, mit einer Laufzeit von einem Monat mit jeweils automatischer Verlängerung fortgesetzt, wenn sie nicht vor Ablauf form- und fristgerecht gekündigt wurden.


 
Soweit dazu.
Alles andere, insbesondere die Dinge die ev darauf hindeuten daß trotzdem keine Zahlungspflicht bestehen könnte steht in den Beiträgen vorher in diesem Thread


----------



## Rüdiger Kunz (20 November 2012)

Problem. womöglich gibt es eine zweite Anmeldung mit deinen Daten, wer auch immer das gemacht hat?!



gne08 schrieb:


> Lt.webbilling sollte ich strafanzeige erstatten nur so können sie das verlangte geld einstellen!


Diesen Dummfug lesen wir hier laufend. Webbilling macht nur die Vorbereitung zum Inkasso und wenn denen ein Aktenzeichen vorliegt, dann können die die Forderung an die Sexpartner zurück geben und bekommen wahrscheinlich sogar noch einen Obulus dafür. Sollen doch die Sexpartner eine Anzegie erstatten! Aber egal, wer das macht, so eine Anzeige ist weder erfolgversprechend noch sinnvoll - die belastet nur unnötig die Behörden.


----------



## gne08 (20 November 2012)

was soll ich jezt machen fakt ist ich habe mich anfang oder mitte mai regestriert habe nie eine forderung erhalten plözlich wird behauptet ich hätte im juli mich kostenpflichtig angemeldet am 25 oktober wird erstmalig geld von meinen konto abgebucht 29,90..sie verlangen jetzt ca. 45 euro wegen bearbeitungsgebühren und rücklastschrift


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2012)

Gut - wenn die sich auf einen Termin im Juli berufen würde ich denen schreiben daß Du Dich zu diesem Zeitpunkt im Krankenhaus befunden hast und Dich nicht angemeldet hast.
In dem Schreiben wird nichts erklärt, da steht nur sinngemäß drin: "Ich wars nicht, ich war da im Krankenhaus" - sonst nichts
Das ganze per Einschreiben an den Anbieter - feddisch
Der Versuch mit der Strafanzeige die Du stellen sollst ist alt aber irrelevant. Wenn die was wollen müssen sie die Anzeige schon selber stellen.
Ansonsten, Geld zurückbuchen und der Sache (sprich Mahnmüll) bis u.U. wirklich ein echter Mahnbescheid kommt gelassen entgegensehen. Einem Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief) mußt Du dann widersprechen (Kreuz an der richtigen Stelle) und ans Mahngericht zurückschicken.
Spätestens dann ist nach unseren Erfahrungen Ruhe


----------



## nich-mit-mir (20 November 2012)

gne08 schrieb:


> laut unserer Datenbank haben Sie sich am 18.07.2012 auf der Website members.sexpartnerclub.net angemeldet und einen kostenpflichtigen Service gebucht. Dies sind die Daten, die bei der Anmeldung verwendet wurden:


 
Da stand sicher auch etwas darüber das sie Deine IP-Adresse gespeichert hätten, oder es kommt in einer der nächsten Mails.

Immer dran denken, eine IP-Adresse beweist noch keinen Vertrag.


----------



## Teleton (20 November 2012)

> In dem Schreiben wird nichts erklärt, da steht nur sinngemäß drin: "Ich wars nicht, ich war da im Krankenhaus" - sonst nichts


Wenn man überhaupt schon schreibt dann doch mit vollem Programm also mit vorsorglicher Kündigung und vorsorglichem Widerruf.


----------



## Hippo (20 November 2012)

Ok, hast recht - ich bin da immer kürzer 
Dachte bei der Warnung offengestanden grad mehr an die üblichen Erklärungsversuche mit denen sich unsere Kundschaft immer um Kopf und Kragen schreibt


----------



## gne08 (20 November 2012)

so habe die email von deren seite mal kopiert

Sehr geehrter Kunde,

falls Ihre Daten widerrechtlich von einer dritten Person verwendet wurden, wenden Sie sich bitte an die Polizei und erstatten Sie Anzeige.

Bitte schicken Sie uns eine Kopie der Anzeigebescheinigung. Diese erhalten Sie auf Wunsch bei der Polizeidienststelle, bei der Sie die Anzeige erstatten.

Nachdem wir diese erhalten haben, werden wir das Mahnverfahren einstellen, bis der Fall abschließend geklärt wurde.

Sollten Sie weitere Fragen haben, wenden Sie sich jederzeit gern wieder an uns.

ok soll ich wegen lächerliche 29,90 zur polizei rennen......??
..


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2012)

Wenn, dann sind ja die beschissen worden und nicht Du.
Wieso solltest Du also zur Polizei?


----------



## Goblin (20 November 2012)

> ok soll ich wegen lächerliche 29,90 zur polizei rennen


 
Nöö,warum ?? Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe. Anzeige muss immer der Geschädigte erstatten. Lass die doch mahnen bis der Arzt kommt

Uuuups,da war einer schneller


----------



## gne08 (20 November 2012)

dan einfach alles ignorieren?? naja wäre ja nicht das 1 mal wo mich einer abzocken wollte oulets.de z.b. habe schreiben alle ignoriert und dan haben sie aufgegeben


----------



## Goblin (20 November 2012)

Wer eine echte Forderung hat klagt und kaspert nicht mit albernen Mahnungen rum. Werf den Mist in den Müll und freu Dich auf Weihnachten


----------



## Heiko (20 November 2012)

Goblin schrieb:


> Nöö,warum ?? Es ist nicht Deine Aufgabe. Anzeige muss immer der Geschädigte erstatten. Lass die doch mahnen bis der Arzt kommt
> 
> Uuuups,da war einer schneller


"Muss" stimmt nicht. Wer sollte aber sonst Interesse haben?


----------



## Goblin (20 November 2012)

Ja niemand. Die müssten schön blöd sein wenn sies machen würden


----------

